
Ask HN: Should I build a music sharing app/service - anacierdem
I am planning to build a service in which users can share music between streaming services without boundaries. Do you think this will worth it? You can fill out this short survey to give me an idea if this will work! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;form.jotform.com&#x2F;91756083786976
======
bithavoc
I ran into situations in the past where I send a link to a friend for Spotify
but they don't have Spotify premium so the way I solved it is by always
sending a link to youtube because all my friends have youtube for free. I only
share casually though, for those friends who I share music links with I
already know who would appreciate a Spotify link or a youtube link. Again, I
only share casually so is not really a pain for me so I'm not willing to pay
for it.

~~~
anacierdem
Thank you! This is important feedback.

------
joshuagish
There are lots of these already [https://song.link/](https://song.link/)
[https://songwhip.com/](https://songwhip.com/)
[https://listen.lt/](https://listen.lt/)
[https://www.linkfire.com/](https://www.linkfire.com/)

It might not be worth the trouble for you.

